# What are custom hay rates for western US for 2012?



## slednk (Feb 27, 2012)

I have been custom haying and farming Alfalfa circles for the past 6 year and I would like to know what rates to charge for the 2012 season. Any suggestions would help please. Last year I charged $40 to Cut, Rake, and Bale 3x4's plus fuel. I know fuel will be up this summer but do you think this is fair? I feel maybe $45 not including fuel???


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

In this area the going rate is swathing 16.00 to 18.00 per acre, rake 6.50 per acre, large rounds 18.00 each , big 4x4 squares 18.00 each. I just talked to 2 other men who do custom haying and they told me that these prices were in line with what they are charging. I have been getting this price for the last 3 years and if diesel takes a big jump my prices will go up to follow suit with fuel. Most of our work is irrigated circles. Jeff


----------



## jenkinsfarmsinc (Dec 8, 2011)

We were at $20 an acre to cut, $15/ac to rake, $1/per bale for small bales last year. I paid a guy $17 a bale to do some sudax in rounds, but dont know what he has raised too.


----------

